# Brands of "real" butter?



## mysonshine (Jan 29, 2005)

Wanting to switch from margarine to butter but don't know what brand to look at or not quite sure exactly what to look for or where to look.... ??? Want to be able to use it for everything - spreading, cooking, baking, sauteing, etc. (I know some things are better in some areas than others)

Thanks!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Organic Valley is a good brand that is widely available. Get the cultured, if you can find it.









Also, get a butter bell if you want to have spreadable butter. It keeps butter fresh at room temperature for up to 30(ish) days. You can google and find them at all kinds of places, including Amazon.


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

We use Tillamook.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Kerrygold is wonderful. Around here they stock it in Shaws, Trader Joe and Wholefoods.


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

I use Organic Valley or Strauss. Both are nice and yellow!


----------



## pnutS4us (Feb 2, 2006)

I use Tillamook unsalted


----------



## mamajessica (Sep 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli*
Kerrygold is wonderful. Around here they stock it in Shaws, Trader Joe and Wholefoods.

You want this for the X factor that is in it







That's all I can recommend in that dept!


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

We buy Safeway's organic butter...it's generally the cheapest (organic).


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli*
Kerrygold is wonderful. Around here they stock it in Shaws, Trader Joe and Wholefoods.

Oooh, I could eat Kerrygold by itself, lol. It's so creamy and delicious!


----------



## just6fish (Feb 28, 2005)

Does anybody know if any of those brands come from grass fed cows? TIA


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just6fish*
Does anybody know if any of those brands come from grass fed cows? TIA

Kerrygold is.


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Organic Valley is, too.


----------



## chelsmm (Apr 10, 2005)

Does the cultured taste any different? I assume it has to be refrigerated??


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chelsmm*
Does the cultured taste any different? I assume it has to be refrigerated??

No more so than any other kind. I'm partial to Kerrygold and TJ's organic butter. We use Plugra (also from TJ) for special things like making croissants or a cream sauce.


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boadicea*
Organic Valley is a good brand that is widely available. Get the cultured, if you can find it.









Also, get a butter bell if you want to have spreadable butter. It keeps butter fresh at room temperature for up to 30(ish) days. You can google and find them at all kinds of places, including Amazon.










Are there preservatives in regular butter that keep it from going bad? I've seen these things sold in stores, but for my whole life we've kept butter on the counter in a regular butter keeper and we've never once had it spoil. A stick will last a week on average without any special preserving methods or dishes.


----------



## OceanMomma (Nov 28, 2001)

Anchor butter is grass fed


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:

I've seen these things sold in stores, but for my whole life we've kept butter on the counter in a regular butter keeper and we've never once had it spoil.
I've wondered this as well. My mom never, ever refridgerated the stick of butter that was in use, and we never had any problems, either...


----------



## chelsmm (Apr 10, 2005)

we also have never refrigerated butter, but I've also never bought cultured butter. It doesn't seem like you should leave cultured butter out. I don't know though....


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

In the winter, we don't use the butter bell, but in the summer it sometimes gets an off taste (cultured or not) because we're pretty slow to go through butter. It also keeps it at a semisolid texture instead of almost melted (butter starts to melt at 80 degrees F).


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxmama*
In the winter, we don't use the butter bell, but in the summer it sometimes gets an off taste (cultured or not) because we're pretty slow to go through butter. It also keeps it at a semisolid texture instead of almost melted (butter starts to melt at 80 degrees F).

How funny...we're the opposite. Our house is poorly insulated. So in the winter, the butter is always rock solid and unspreadable. I keep it in the bell to keep it nice and soft. In the summer, our south and west facing kitchen is always incredibly hot (I never turn the oven on in the summer!), so I can keep it in the fridge and it only takes minutes outside of the fridge for it to soften enough to spread.


----------



## pnutS4us (Feb 2, 2006)

'regular' butter has a lot of salt in it to keep it from going bad. That is why I always get unsalted butter, cause the salt can cover 'off flavors' too. Unsalted butter is fresher, and I tend to keep the butter in the freezer, only taking out a stick at a time. I am going to get myself a butter bell this weekend, hopefully. We had one when I was growing up, and I really loved it.


----------

